# D&D 5E Supporting rogues sneak attack



## Guythegard

I have a rogue player who from what I can see is going to only level up in the rogue class and I’d be a first level druid and tho I mainly want to focus on other things I still want to give him, or the rogue player advantage for his sneak attack feature. So basically I want to give my rogue advantage but I don’t what to focus too much on it so I want a basic option in doing sO.

I could pic circle of stars to get guiding bolt instead circle of wildfire at the cost of a little less damage and healing which I want making this option not as preferable.

other options I know are summoning familiars and beasts to give help actions.

I can also cast faerie fire to I’m not sour who to yews this spell and not sour whether or not its eny good in general.

I’m in a party of a bunch of tanks and one rogue and because  my part is extremely critical I need to make a lot of things work all around. Any help please!


----------



## aco175

I'm confused.  There is a rogue who is a 1st level druid and then will be a rogue, or is there two PCs and one is a rogue and the other a druid/rogue?  Is your PC trying to give the rogue advantage by using your powers and spells?  

Rogues tend to get sneak attack most of the time, and advantage a lot of the time.  You should not need to use your abilities to do it.  There is the aim feature that grants advantage if he does not move on his turn.  This is so he does not need to hide and then jump out with advantage.  Some tables play with flanking, but that is a touchy subject and the thread should not devolve into that discussion.


----------



## Guythegard

aco175 said:


> I'm confused.  There is a rogue who is a 1st level druid and then will be a rogue, or is there two PCs and one is a rogue and the other a druid/rogue?  Is your PC trying to give the rogue advantage by using your powers and spells?



I’m sorry, I phrased that horrible, their is another player that’s not me in my campaign who is playing a rogue and I‘m playing a druid.

ignore what I literally sed earlier,  I don’t have a rogue and I don’t one the player.


----------



## Guythegard

aco175 said:


> There is the aim feature that grants advantage if he does not move on his turn. This is so he does not need to hide and then jump out with advantage.



Gosh! the leeks Tasha made didn’t just make the Ranger playable but salved this problem to! I’m going to kiss……..the book several times. Why didn’t I know about this…..


----------



## James Gasik

I hear a lot of people who say it's hard for Rogues to get advantage sometimes, and I wonder if they've all missed a sentence in Sneak Attack.

Beginning at 1st level, you know how to strike subtly and exploit a foe's distraction. Once per turn, you can deal an extra 1d6 damage to one creature you hit with an attack if you have advantage on the attack roll. The attack must use a finesse or a ranged weapon.

_You don't need advantage on the attack roll if another enemy of the target is within 5 feet of it, that enemy isn't incapacitated, and you don't have disadvantage on the attack roll._

The entire time I played a Rogue in 5e, I simply shot at things another player was adjacent to, which covered the vast majority of attacks.  So if you want to support your Rogue, get into melee with something!


----------



## Kobold Stew

So to support the Rogue if you are a druid, you can:


shapechange into something, even something tiny, and be w/in 5' the flyby ability works well with this.
be a flame druid and have your sprite be within 5'.
have the magic initiate feat, know the Find Familiar spell, and let your familiar pick targets for the rogue.
be a summoner druid, and let your summoned woodland beings be next to your opponents.

Hope this helps.


----------



## John R Davis

Yeah rogues mostly sneak attack, quite rare for them to be in a situation were they cant


----------



## aco175

I thought the OP was more wanting to get advantage over sneak attack (SA), but we may have solved both.  SA will be easy in a party of fighters.  Kind of think it frees up the rogue to be more a 1e thief and do other things instead of just fight.  There is scouting and lockpicking and stealing treasure from the party.


----------



## mellored

Fairy fire gives advantage.


----------

